# Is Dana Linn Bailey the Best in the Business?



## Arnold (May 31, 2016)

by Matt Weik When you think of female figures in the fitness industry, it goes without saying that if you were to ramble off five names, one of those would most definitely be Dana Linn Bailey. The first female physique pro to ever make it into the big leagues (IFBB). An active athlete her entire

*Read More...*


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 1, 2016)

She prolly makes the most money, thats for sure...


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 3, 2016)

And to add to it, for some reason I find her hot. (Maybe cause its just a chick very much into Iron).

I'd hit that so hard, mother would orgasm...


----------

